# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Región de Murcia >  Parque regional de las salinas y arenales de San Pedro del Pinatar.

## HUESITO

No se si este video ya se a publicado en el foro.
La belleza de las imagenes y la musica de fondo nos pueden hacer pasar un rato agradable con vistas de pájaro.
El video es de jose luis Caravaca.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9hepSFoOhQ
Espero que os guste.

----------

